# People who draw on their eyebrows or similar..



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm very curious about how you keep up with this type of maintenance? I guess people who just fill in their eyebrows to emphasise them wouldn't mind too much going out in a rush sometimes without filling them in but people who completely draw on their eyebrows do you ever have the problem of needing to go out and be seen by people and don't have time to do your eyebrows? Is that a problem or not? I would be worried about times when i'm late or people coming over unexpectdly and seeing me without them drawn on (but then again my eyebrows are quite prominent naturally and i'd look very strange!).
I'm just asking as i'm curious and also incase i ever start to filling them in and don't want to be seen without it done.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 28, 2005)

i went through my phase of completely drawing them on...until i realized that my facial structure just is not the type for entirely artificial eyebrows haha.

i NEVER had a problem with not having enough time though because they were something i always made sure i did. even if that made me a little late, i always did it because i would not leave without them. and people coming over unexpectedly wasn't really an issue, because i did them DAILY, even when i wasn't going anywhere.

my natural ones are beginning to grow back in, but they're really light...which is weird since i have naturally dark brown hair...but i still ALWAYS fill them in before i go anywhere. even when i stay home, i always do them.


----------



## Jude (Aug 28, 2005)

I half fill in and half draw in my eyebrows.  I dont like my natural arch so I pluck off the first half of my eyebrows so I can extend the line to draw in a higher and more angled arch; which I think is more flattering to my face.  

It is a pain in the ass and somewhat time cinsuming but for me; the result is worth it.  I have been playing with the ideas of eyebrow tattooing as well.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DopeSickGirl* 
_I have been playing with the ideas of eyebrow tattooing as well._

 
yah, i've been thinking of doing that too :] i always wondered how real tatooing them would look though.


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 28, 2005)

My mom has her eyebrows tattooed. But she still has some of her natural eyebrows left. So it looks quite good and natural. Though she still fills them in because she got them done years ago because the ink faded as any tattoo does.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 11, 2005)

I could use some tips filling in my eyebrows... Any advice?

I just recently started doing it after plucking a bit too much, and I don't know if I'm doing it right/ the shape suits my face...

Here's a pic for reference





I'm the girl, obviously


----------



## Onederland (Sep 11, 2005)

^ very betty paige-esque. i love it. haha.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 12, 2005)

i fill in my eyebrows i pluck half off, so i can do diffrent tails - i use stencils


----------



## piika (Sep 12, 2005)

I have light and sparse eyebrows, so even if I put nothing else on, I make sure I fill in my eyebrows! It only takes seconds. Without it my face looks completely undefined.


----------



## ballerino (Sep 14, 2005)

miss pumpkin, ur eyebrows look great, tho one thing i do notice is your arch starts too early, it should start at the far end of your pupil, if that makes sense. So that would be just above the outer middle of the eye..the closer in it is the faker it may look..Also i suggest thickening the first half and then gradually getting thinner toward the end to get a more natural look, as opposed to one thickness. Just play around with the shape and length and youll get an idea of what works best for your face shape. Check out some of dopesickgirls posts, her eyebrows are AWESOME! luv them!

Good luck!

Damian


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_I could use some tips filling in my eyebrows... Any advice?

I just recently started doing it after plucking a bit too much, and I don't know if I'm doing it right/ the shape suits my face...

Here's a pic for reference




I'm the girl, obviously_

 

sidenote: he's very Jesusy from jesus Christ Superstar and i LOVE that movie!!


i cant fill my brows in, theyre short and gross and stupid.


----------



## ballerino (Sep 15, 2005)

haha yes very jesusy


----------



## springy (Sep 15, 2005)

my sister does hers and it look great on her. mine ,on the other hand, are so bushy and thick that when i get them waxed they look fine. no need to fill.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ballerino* 
_miss pumpkin, ur eyebrows look great, tho one thing i do notice is your arch starts too early, it should start at the far end of your pupil, if that makes sense. So that would be just above the outer middle of the eye..the closer in it is the faker it may look..Also i suggest thickening the first half and then gradually getting thinner toward the end to get a more natural look, as opposed to one thickness. Just play around with the shape and length and youll get an idea of what works best for your face shape. Check out some of dopesickgirls posts, her eyebrows are AWESOME! luv them!

Good luck!

Damian_

 
Thanks for the advice!! I will try all these tips and post results, I've been playing around the last few days and yes it looks better if the arch starts further!

And yes my friend is all jesusy with that hair, haha!


----------



## litlaur (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piika* 
_I have light and sparse eyebrows, so even if I put nothing else on, I make sure I fill in my eyebrows! It only takes seconds. Without it my face looks completely undefined._

 
Me too! The first thing I do after washing and moisturizing my face is my brows. I guess I could go without if I had to, but it's kind of fun for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah, I'm weird.

While I'm here, anyone use Smashbox Browtech? What kind of brush do you use for the wax? And you apply color first, right? It just seems a little messy to me because when I do, the brush picks up color from my brow. Then when I dip in the wax again, there's a smudge of color. I guess it's not a huge deal, but if anyone has any solutions...


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_I could use some tips filling in my eyebrows... Any advice?

I just recently started doing it after plucking a bit too much, and I don't know if I'm doing it right/ the shape suits my face...

Here's a pic for reference




I'm the girl, obviously_

 
I really like your eyebrows, they look very natural too, possibly do the arch a bit further down like people said but they do look cool like that and if you like them I don't think they really need to be changed.

On another note the man in your picture is GORGEOUS, lucky girl  8)


----------



## Kristen (Sep 18, 2005)

I have to fill in my eyebrows every day. The first fifth of my one eyebrow is non existant. For a while I didn't fill them in at all, so when I see pictures of back then.. i die a little. 

Ooh, but a question I've been having, what's a good brow gel? I bought the CG eyebrow gel (ugh..) and it will not hold my brows in place. They're good for like a minute and then pfooof into the fuzzy little catterpillars they are. I told myself I would cut down on my makeup spending.. so I can't be spending more than 20 bucks canadian on it.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristen* 
_I have to fill in my eyebrows every day. The first fifth of my one eyebrow is non existant. For a while I didn't fill them in at all, so when I see pictures of back then.. i die a little. 

Ooh, but a question I've been having, what's a good brow gel? I bought the CG eyebrow gel (ugh..) and it will not hold my brows in place. They're good for like a minute and then pfooof into the fuzzy little catterpillars they are. I told myself I would cut down on my makeup spending.. so I can't be spending more than 20 bucks canadian on it._

 
I like using just regular clear mascara, but I heard smashbox has a good eyebrow wax.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm trying to look for Mystery eyeshadow to fill in my eyebrows, but I couldn't find it at the Stansted counter! Is it a pro colour?


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 7, 2007)

I have sparse eyebrows, so after I get them threaded and when i am going out I fill them in using this power/gel duo from smashbox. I wish I had naturally thick and arched eyebrows!


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Nov 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 

 
_I half fill in and half draw in my eyebrows. I dont like my natural arch so I pluck off the first half of my eyebrows so I can extend the line to draw in a higher and more angled arch; which I think is more flattering to my face. 

It is a pain in the ass and somewhat time cinsuming but for me; the result is worth it. I have been playing with the ideas of eyebrow tattooing as well._

 

Woo
I do that too.
I hate my natural arch, so I make mine bigger and better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But I always do them, even if i'm not going anywhere.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 

 
_Me too! The first thing I do after washing and moisturizing my face is my brows. I guess I could go without if I had to, but it's kind of fun for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah, I'm weird.

While I'm here, anyone use Smashbox Browtech? What kind of brush do you use for the wax? And you apply color first, right? It just seems a little messy to me because when I do, the brush picks up color from my brow. Then when I dip in the wax again, there's a smudge of color. I guess it's not a huge deal, but if anyone has any solutions..._

 

I used to apply Smashbox Bowtech to control my brows, after I filled them in with brow powder. The wax controlled the shape without getting hard and crunchy and helped the powder to stay on. To avoid a powder/wax mess, I used TWO SEPARATE brow brushes - one for the powder and the other for the wax. (To avoid a mixup, I labeled the brushes by drawing a P - for powder and a W - for wax on the ferrules.)

I now use a brow gel, instead of the wax.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristen* 

 
_I have to fill in my eyebrows every day. The first fifth of my one eyebrow is non existant. For a while I didn't fill them in at all, so when I see pictures of back then.. i die a little. 

Ooh, but a question I've been having, what's a good brow gel? I bought the CG eyebrow gel (ugh..) and it will not hold my brows in place. They're good for like a minute and then pfooof into the fuzzy little catterpillars they are. I told myself I would cut down on my makeup spending.. so I can't be spending more than 20 bucks canadian on it._

 
I just recently discovered a nice brow gel/mascara by Laura Mercier. I found it next to the LM brow duos, at Sephora. (I was there buying the brow duo in Deep Blonde.... Although I am nowhere near blonde, the 2 shades in that duo give my dark brown brows a "nude," yet polished look. I use the duo in Ash, for a darker look, in the evening.)

It's a nice brow gel that gives a decent hold without making my brows stiff and crunchy.... 

I think, the brow gel was about US$20.... so it should be under Can$25....


----------



## foreverymoment (Nov 10, 2007)

i never thought that I needed to fill my brows...because they're so dark and just THERE...so I didn't until tongiht...

Might i just say that I FINALLY found a use for SHOWSTOPPER e/s?  It gets released in like, every premade brown-ish quad and now, I can use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a side note, my Spanish teacher used to draw hers on and she looked scary...it was like, Attack of the Super Arches...


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_I could use some tips filling in my eyebrows... Any advice?

I just recently started doing it after plucking a bit too much, and I don't know if I'm doing it right/ the shape suits my face...

Here's a pic for reference




I'm the girl, obviously_

 
I agree with most of the ladies here.... Your brows are a bit too thin and uniform and your arch is a bit off.

I'd suggest you find yourself a good aesthetician that knows how to shape brows well. That's what I did and it made a huuuuuuuuuuuuge difference. I see my brow (and wax) "specialist" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 every 4-6 weeks for a "shaping" with tweezers (and not wax. My face is too sensitive for wax.) I do minor maintenance in between apointments, just plucking a stray here and there, but I don't mess with the actual shape, myself. It's $20 well spent.


----------

